# Bed & breakfast (B&B) vs affittacamere



## Youngfun

Salve a tutti.

Sto parlando di queste strutture che stanno spuntando come i funghi,   cioè di grandi appartamenti con varie camere da letto, che il   proprietario mette in affitto ai clienti per qualche notte, e prepara   loro anche la colazione, come una specie di "albergo casalingo" (termine   che d'ora in poi userò provvisoriamente in questo intervento).
A Roma normalmente vengono chiamati "bed & breakfast", spesso   abbreviati in B&B /bieb'bi/, ma nella cronaca vengono chiamati   spesso "affittacamere".

Sul lato pratico sono la stessa   cosa, ma so che c'è una differenza sul piano  legale e fiscale (conduzione   familiare ed esentasse la prima,  imprenditoriale la seconda), e per di più dipende   anche dalla legislazione  regionale.

E voi come li chiamate? Bed & breakfast / B&B o affittacamere?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

A me "affittacamere" fa immancabilmente venire in mente una persona che affitta camere ad ore per incontri sessuali a pagamento.


----------



## chipulukusu

Paul ha ragione.

Eppure questo (orribile) termine, affittacamere, è il termine utilizzato dalla normativa, almeno per quanto riguarda l'INPS (Istituto Nazionale Previdenza Sociale), ma credo anche dalle normative regionali che disciplinano la materia.

Si usa distinguere tra affittacamere professionale (munito di Partita Iva e iscritto al Registro delle Imprese) e affittacamere non professionale (non munito di Partita Iva e non iscritto al Registro delle Imprese).

Il termine Bed & Breakfast dovrebbe riferirsi propriamente all'affittacamere non professionale, cioè che esercita l'attività generalmente in ambito familiare e con mimima organizzazione, ma spesso anche gli affittacamere professionali utilizzano questa dicitura perché più facilmente riconoscibile, soprattutto dalla clientela non italiana.

Da notare che la normativa richiederebbe la somministrazione della prima colazione perché un'attività possa essere definita di Bed & Breakfast (come dice il nome stesso), e normalmente questo non succede nel caso degli affittacamere professionali.


----------



## Sempervirens

Youngfun said:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> Sto parlando di queste strutture che stanno spuntando come i funghi,   cioè di grandi appartamenti con varie camere da letto, che il   proprietario mette in affitto ai clienti per qualche notte, e prepara   loro anche la colazione, come una specie di "albergo casalingo" (termine   che d'ora in poi userò provvisoriamente in questo intervento).
> A Roma normalmente vengono chiamati "bed & breakfast", spesso   abbreviati in B&B /bieb'bi/, ma nella cronaca vengono chiamati   spesso "affittacamere".
> 
> Sul lato pratico sono la stessa   cosa, ma so che c'è una differenza sul piano  legale e fiscale (conduzione   familiare ed esentasse la prima,  imprenditoriale la seconda), e per di più dipende   anche dalla legislazione  regionale.
> 
> E voi come li chiamate? Bed & breakfast / B&B o affittacamere?



Ciao! Visto che c'è una domanda, io rispondo. A me piace di più il termine affittacamere. Tra l'altro, a prescindere dalle esperienze e impressioni personali, stando alla definizione di una fonte autorevole la definizione sarebbe questa:

_s. m. e f. [comp. di affittare e camera], invar. – Chi dà in affitto camere mobiliate (di solito facenti parte dell’appartamento in cui abita l’affittacamere stesso)._

Che io sappia, mobili, cassettiere, armadi, tavoli, ecc, sono accessori che si rivelano utili più per gli scopi pratici che non per quelli di natura sessuale. 
Ma su questo non mi ci profidio. Tante teste, tante opinioni.


----------



## chipulukusu

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao! Visto che c'è una domanda, io rispondo. A me piace di più il termine affittacamere. Tra l'altro, a prescindere dalle esperienze e impressioni personali, stando alla definizione di una fonte autorevole la definizione sarebbe questa:
> 
> _s. m. e f. [comp. di affittare e camera], invar. – Chi dà in affitto camere mobiliate (di solito facenti parte dell’appartamento in cui abita l’affittacamere stesso)._
> 
> Che io sappia, mobili, cassettiere, armadi, tavoli, ecc, sono accessori che si rivelano utili più per gli scopi pratici che non per quelli di natura sessuale.
> Ma su questo non mi ci profidio. Tante teste, tante opinioni.



Ciao Sempervirens, mi dispiace se posso essere sembrato irrispettoso nel definire "orribile" il termine affittacamere.

E' solo che mi chiedo come mai, se si dice giudice invece di scrivisentenze, macellaio invece di affettacarne, barbiere o parrucchiere invece di tagliacapelli, non si sia potuto trovare un termine diverso da affittacamere...


----------



## Sempervirens

chipulukusu said:


> Ciao Sempervirens, mi dispiace se posso essere sembrato irrispettoso nel definire "orribile" il termine affittacamere.
> 
> E' solo che mi chiedo come mai, se si dice giudice invece di scrivisentenze, macellaio invece di affettacarne, barbiere o parrucchiere invece di tagliacapelli, non si sia potuto trovare un termine diverso da affittacamere...



Ciao!  No, non me la sono presa punto. Non ci sono problemi. Figurati! Magari se si va a fondo si trova una parola "parallela" a affittacamere. 

Volevo soltanto mettere il punto sulla distinzione che c'è - per me - tra _camera a ore_ e _affittacamere_. Tutto qui. Poi, ognuno di noi, in base evidentemente all'habitat culturale in cui è immerso, deduce ora una cosa ora un'altra. La mia bisnonna affittava camere ai potini della Garfagnana. Nelle camere c'era l'indispensabile per riporre i propri indumenti: Una cassettiera ( a quanto si vede nella fotografia sbiadita), un armadio, una cassapanca per adagiarvi la bisaccia, sì perché a quei tempi la gente si spostava a piedi o con i quadrupedi da trasporto, ecc. 
Ho colto l'occasione per rendere più chiara una immagine che va sbiadendosi della parola affittacamere. 

Saluti


----------



## chipulukusu

Sempervirens said:


> Poi, ognuno di noi, in base evidentemente all'habitat culturale in cui è immerso, deduce ora una cosa ora un'altra.
> Saluti



Ciao Sempervirens
Incasso meritatamente il tuo elegante inciso e chiedo ancora umilmente scusa!


----------



## Youngfun

In realtà ho aperto questa discussione non per discutere della differenza dal punto legale (a proposito, qui ho trovato tutte le normative regionali in materia di B&B e affittacamere ) né per raccontare degli affittacamere del passato (ma trovo comunque molto interessanti i racconti di Sempervirens ); ma per chiedere a voialtri come li chiamate voi questi luoghi nella vita quotidiana d'oggigiorno.



chipulukusu said:


> Il termine Bed & Breakfast dovrebbe riferirsi propriamente all'affittacamere non professionale, cioè che esercita l'attività generalmente in ambito familiare e con mimima organizzazione, ma spesso anche gli affittacamere professionali utilizzano questa dicitura perché più facilmente riconoscibile, soprattutto dalla clientela non italiana.


Forse per questo che il termine "Bed & Breakfast" sia così diffuso nel centro di Roma dove i principali clienti sono turisti stranieri. Tuttavia, le strutture che ho visto mi paiono più affittacamere professionali, visto che lavorano tutto l'anno, mentre la legge prevede che i B&B siano un'attività stagionale, e assumono lavoratori dipendenti. Mentre i giornali essendo più precisi utilizzano il termine più idoneo legalmente "affittacamere" per le strutture professionali.
Addirittura vicino a dove lavoravo c'era un _affittacamere_ che si chiamava "qualcosa... _Inn_", che mandava in confusione i giovani turisti stranieri, i quali pensando di andare in un piccolo albergo, si recavano all'indirizzo specificato e si ritrovavano invece un portone di condominio con un citofono da suonare.
E siccome molte di queste strutture ospitano prevalentemente giovani, spesso vengono anche chiamati "ostelli della gioventù", forse in modo improprio.

Io personalmente nella vita quotidiana uso preferibilmente il termine _B&B_ (anche per gli affittacamere professionali), non solo perché è la dicitura più diffusa nel luogo dove passo le vacanze in italia, ma anche perché come voi trovo il termine "affittacamere" brutto.


----------



## chipulukusu

Youngfun said:


> In realtà ho aperto questa discussione non per discutere della differenza dal punto legale (a proposito, qui ho trovato tutte le normative regionali in materia di B&B e affittacamere ) né per raccontare degli affittacamere del passato (ma trovo comunque molto interessanti i racconti di Sempervirens ); ma per chiedere a voialtri come li chiamate voi questi luoghi nella vita quotidiana d'oggigiorno.
> 
> ...
> 
> Io personalmente nella vita quotidiana uso preferibilmente il termine _B&B_ (anche per gli affittacamere professionali), non solo perché è la dicitura più diffusa nel luogo dove passo le vacanze in italia, ma anche perché come voi trovo il termine "affittacamere" brutto.



Ciao Youngfun, grazie per il link, utilissimo!

Dalle mie parti (Verona e provincia) mi sembra che il termine affittacamere sia abbastanza in disuso (non conosco il dialetto, quindi non so se c'è un termine dialettale). Vedo B&B ormai dappertutto, quindi credo che anch'io li chiamerei così in caso di necessità.

Nella scala dove abito ci sono un paio di B&B segnati sui campanelli, ma si tratta di veri e propri appartamenti arredati ed attrezzati che vengono affittati per brevissimo periodo, da un giorno a una settimana. 

P.S. spero che non si diffonda anche da noi in Italia, come ormai quasi dappertutto, il termine _aparthotel_ per definire un gruppo organizzato di questi appartamenti. Lo trovo veramente bruttisimo!


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, Youngfun  Mi fa piacere sapere che i miei racconti ''sui dinosauri'' allietino i tuoi momenti di lettura...

Venendo al sodo della questione, beh, forse per attaccamento ai ricordi io preferisco la parola meublé.

B&B mi fa come tornare in mente, forse per affinità con barbecue ( BB) le salsicciate e le bisteccate all'aperto e , gli occhi rossi e brucianti dal fumo, le faville della brace, le trincate...  Questo il mio habitat culturale. 

Quanto sopra per dire la mia. Per comunicare con gli altri, se oggigiorno  B&B va imponendosi, allora vada per  B&B.

Saluti


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Aggiungo il mio contributo ... Nessuno mi ha mai raccontato di avere trascorso delle belle vacanze spendendo poco grazie alle tariffe degli affittacamere ... (l'ultima volta che ho sentito parlare di "affittacamere" è stato mentre guardavo un film: il protagonista, studente universitario, cercava una camera in affitto presso una famiglia ... l'affittacamere, che io sappia, affitta una o più camere nelle propria abitazione, non dispone di una struttura ad hoc, tipo albergo. ).

"B&B" è una tipologia di trattamento alberghiero (Pernottamento e prima colazione) ... col passare del tempo, è diventata una tipologia di albergo ... che, per l'appunto, offre solo "pernottamente e prima colazione" ... come i _garnì _


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Youngfun.

Nella zona turistica in cui vivo, ricca di strutture ricettive, l'unico termine usato correntemente per il tipo di alloggi di cui parli è Bed & Breakfast, sia nel parlato che sulle insegne (dove è perlopiù abbreviato in B&B). 
In realtà in molti casi non si tratta di veri B&B, perché il conduttore non dimora all'interno delle case di cui affitta le camere, ma di vere e proprie attività commerciali in villette singole ristrutturate ad hoc, con quattro-sei stanze da affittare (talvolta anche dotate di angolo cottura e quasi sempre di bagno privato) che di fatto sono affittacamere o piccoli _h__ôtel garni _(ma con l'aspetto esteriore di una casa privata e senza una _hall_ o banco _reception_ all'interno). 
La colazione è sempre inclusa e spesso vengono, su richiesta, offerte convenzioni con ristoranti/pizzerie dei dintorni, di solito gestiti da parenti o amici del conduttore.

Ricordo che invece fino agli anni '90 il termine B&B qui non era per nulla usato; le insegne riportavano tutte la scritta "Zimmer/camere/chambres" (i turisti provenivano infatti perlopiù da Paesi germanofoni e in piccola parte da Paesi francofoni) e tutti usavamo abitualmente il termine "affittacamere".
Oggi quel termine suona desueto, anche perché nell'immaginario degli autoctoni identifica le strutture di quell'epoca, ossia edifici costruiti tra gli anni '60 e '70, piuttosto spartani e per nulla attraenti dal punto di vista estetico, che offrivano alloggio a turisti stranieri di livello medio-basso. 
Viceversa, gli attuali B&B, pur fornendo la stessa tipologia di servizio in generale, sono per lo più di recentissima ristrutturazione, in graziose casette, con arredo ricercato e con tutt'altro tipo di clientela rispetto al passato.

Persistono comunque anche i piccoli alberghi _meublé _(che mantengono questa definizione anche sulle insegne, in alternativa al meno usato sinonimo _garni_), che si distinguono dalle strutture definite B&B essenzialmente per il maggior numero di stanze a disposizione.

(In aggiunta a quanto da te già linkato, anche qui si possono trovare dettagli specifici in merito alle normative vigenti che regolano le strutture B&B e affittacamere e qui tutti gli aggiornamenti normativi in materia di strutture ricettive turistiche in generale, regione per regione).


----------



## Youngfun

chipulukusu said:


> Nella scala dove abito ci sono un paio di B&B segnati sui campanelli, ma si tratta di veri e propri appartamenti arredati ed attrezzati che vengono affittati per brevissimo periodo, da un giorno a una settimana.
> 
> P.S. spero che non si diffonda anche da noi in Italia, come ormai quasi dappertutto, il termine _aparthotel_ per definire un gruppo organizzato di questi appartamenti. Lo trovo veramente bruttisimo!


Ciao chupuluksu!
Cioè è l'appartamento intero che viene affittato? E non le singole stanze?

Qui in Cina un "appartamento-hotel" può essere due cose: è un condominio centralizzato trasformato in hotel con tanto di reception, che affitta gli appartamenti a studenti e lavoratori, eventualmente mettendo persone affini nello stesso appartamento, concettualmente simile a quelli nella tua zona; oppure un vero e proprio hotel, di norma non molto costoso, in cui le stanze hanno anche un angolo cottura e un angolo studio.

@Sempervirens:
Ciao Semper!
In Italia solo recentemente si è diffuso il termine inglese B&B, mentre in inghilterra e america esistono fin dagli anni '50.
Infatti in italiano si chiamano "alloggio e prima colazione" (termine usato anche da varie leggi regionali) solo che nessuno usa il termine italiano.
Però non ho mai sentito "meublé".  

@Anja.Ann:
Ciao Anja! Infatti l'affittacamere è una pratica che informalmente si è sempre fatta tra noi immigrati. Io per anni ho vissuto nella stessa stanza dei miei genitori e di mio fratello, mentre nell'altra stanza alloggiava un'altra persona o coppia. Ci dividevamo l'affitto, e ognuno pensava al proprio mangiare, oppure a volte qualcuno cucinava per tutti e si mangiava tutti assieme, e si instaurava una forte amicizia.
Poi quando quella persona se ne andava, passava pochissimo tempo che veniva qualcun altro. 
Un po' come fanno gli studenti universitari fuori sede.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> [Anja.Ann] L'affittacamere, che io sappia, affitta una o più camere nelle propria  abitazione, non dispone di una struttura ad hoc, tipo albergo.
> "B&B" è una tipologia di trattamento alberghiero (Pernottamento e  prima colazione) ... col passare del tempo, è diventata una tipologia di  albergo ... che, per l'appunto, offre solo "pernottamente e prima  colazione" ... come i _garnì _



Ciao, Anja. 

In realtà, secondo le normative di settore, linkate sia da Youngfun che da me, puoi constatare che sarebbe il contrario, cioè:

- il termine "affittacamere" si riferisce a strutture residenziali, non necessariamente abitate dal gestore, che offrano in affitto massimo 6 stanze e senza l'obbligo di somministrare la prima colazione. Si tratta di vere e proprie attività commerciali, per cui il  gestore si deve iscrivere alla camera di commercio. Cito:
_"Secondo le norme regionali in vigore, costituiscono attività ricettive tipo “Affittacamere” le strutture – situate in un contesto di unità abitativa a destinazione d’uso residenziale (al catasto iscritta con lettera “A”) - composte da non più di sei camere destinate ai clienti ubicate in non più di due appartamenti ammobiliati in uno stesso stabile, nei quali sono forniti alloggio ed eventualmente servizi complementari.__"_

- i "B&B" invece prevedono stanze affittate all'interno dell'edificio in cui i gestori risiedono con la propria famiglia; il numero delle stanze può variare da 1 a 6 a seconda delle regioni ed è obbligatorio che il servizio comprenda la somministrazione della prima colazione, oltre al pernottamento. I gestori in questo caso sono dei privati con partita IVA. Cito:
_"Costituiscono__ attività ricettive a conduzione familiare tipo “Bed and Breakfast”  la fornitura di servizi di alloggio e prima colazione in un contesto di unità abitativa a destinazione d’uso residenziale (al catasto iscritta con lettera “A” *(escluse le A/10 ).* L’attività è gestita da privati che, avvalendosi della loro organizzazione familiare, utilizzano parte dell’abitazione stessa, fino ad un massimo di 3 camere (5 o 6 in alcune regioni) e 6 posti letto (12 in alcune regioni)._"

Nell'uso comune odierno, però, succede quanto hai notato anche tu, cioè che viene usato soltanto il termine "B&B" e mai "affittacamere" (che fa pensare a qualcosa di spartano e antiquanto).
Addirittura, poi, essendo il termine "B&B" in voga, come ben dici viene usato estensivamente anche per designare quelli che sarebbero in realtà piccoli alberghi _garni/meublé_.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Esattamente,  Connie : Youngfun non cerca la distinzione legale tra le due tipologie di sistemazione e, come dicevo, il termine "affittacamere" non si sente più, sostituito dal B&B.


----------



## Youngfun

Ciao Connie, non avevo visto il tuo intervento.
Interessante sapere che esistono anche B&B strutturati come "graziose villette". 
Mentre nelle grandi città sono normalmente degli appartamenti residenziali trasformati in B&B, in cui bisogna citofonare l'interno corrispondente per farsi aprire il portone, e poi fare le scale o prendere l'ascensore. 

Ovviamente essendo troppo giovane non conoscevo i termini _garni/meublé_.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Youngfun  in realtà i "garni" sono usatissimi dai giovani ... che vanno a sciare in Trentino!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> Ovviamente essendo troppo giovane non conoscevo i termini _garni/meublé_.


Eppure sono termini tuttora in uso! In Trentino Alto Adige è un pullulare di _garni_, sinonimo del termine _meublé_ , che viene invece preferito in altre zone turistiche. Praticamente sono simili alle "pensioni", ma senza...pensione! (cioè prive di ristorante e quindi opzionalmente dotate di servizio prima colazione, ma mai di pranzo e cena).



> Youngfun, in realtà i "garni" sono usatissimi dai giovani ... che vanno a sciare in Trentino!


Esatto Anja! (abbiamo scritto insieme)


----------



## Youngfun

Purtroppo non sono mai stato in Trentino. 
Quando andavo a sciare in Abruzzo, si chiamavano "chalet". Sono la stessa cosa?


----------



## olaszinho

L'estata scorsa sono stato alcuni giorni nel Parco Nazionale d'Abruzzo. Ho affittato una stanza graziosa in un edificio antico del centro storico di Pescasseroli, in realtà la colazione non veniva servita nella struttura e mi ritrovavo ogni mattina a far colazione nel bar cittadino più vicino. In questo caso, il termine B&B mi sembra improprio.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Youngfun  non sono mai stata in vacanza in Abruzzo, purtroppo!  
Sì, Connie 

EDIT
Ciao, Olaszinho  ... si sarà trattato di un bar "convenzionato" ... solitamente funziona così. Altrimenti, il tuo era un "B&B" con trattamento di solo pernottamento?


----------



## Youngfun

Il caso di Olaszinho mi sembra un classico "affittacamere", no?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Youngfun  ... non saprei: chiediamo a Olaszhino ... sicuramente saprà a chi si è rivolto per avere questa sistemazione.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> [Youngfun] Il caso di Olaszinho mi sembra un classico "affittacamere", no?



Anche a me pare così, Youngfun.
Infatti anche se molti affittacamere, per offrire un servizio in più alla clientela e per giustificare l'autodefinizione di B&B, somministrano la prima colazione nella propria struttura, molti altri, non essendo di fatto tenuti a questo servizio aggiuntivo, indirizzano semplicemente il cliente verso un bar del posto con cui hanno o meno convenzione. 

La convenzione può consistere in un ticket che il cliente presenta al bar e che gli dà diritto ad una prima colazione predefinita, prepagata nel prezzo della camera (per "predefinita" intendo che vi sono comprese determinate consumazioni e non altre; spesso per esempio è incluso caffè in caraffa ma non quello espresso, così come tra i prodotti da forno può essere incluso il cornetto ma non altri prodotti di pasticcieria in vendita nel medesimo bar). 

Altre volte invece il costo della colazione consumata esternamente dalla struttura ricettiva non è compreso nel prezzo della camera e quindi viene pagato direttamente al bar solo ciò che effettivamente si consuma (con scelta libera tra i prodotti in vendita).
In quest'ultimo caso la "convenzione" tra affittacamere e bar consiste semplicemente in uno scambio di clienti, cioè i due gestori (normalmente amici o parenti tra di loro) si accordano per procurarsi clienti a vicenda: l'affittacamera consiglia quello specifico bar ai propri clienti e a sua volta il bar consiglia quello specifico affittacamere ai turisti che dovessero chiedergli indicazioni su dove pernottare. 
Ovviamente rimane libera scelta del cliente seguire o meno i suggerimenti ricevuti e quindi fare colazione in altro bar di sua preferenza, rispetto a quello consigliato dall'affittacamere.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Connie 

Per quanto ne so, la "convenzione" tra strutture albeghiere e di ristorazione prevede prezzi scontati per i clienti ... dovrebbe essere questa la differenza tra un "locale convenzionato" e uno che non lo è.

EDIT
Una piccola aggiunta: a me non è mai capitato di conoscere proprietari di B&B o di alberghi (senza servizio ristorante) che indirizzassero clienti verso ristoranti o bar i cui proprietari fossero loro parenti ... generalmente la"convenzione" viene fatta per limitare il disagio del cliente o garantirgli un minimo di "comodità" e supplire, così, alla mancanza di un servizio (ristorazione) e, quindi, ristoranti e bar convenzionati si trovano, di solito, a breve distanza dall'hotel o dal B&B.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Anja.Ann said:


> Per quanto ne so, la "convenzione" tra strutture albeghiere e di ristorazione prevede prezzi scontati per i clienti ... dovrebbe essere questa la differenza tra un "locale convenzionato" e uno che non lo è.
> 
> EDIT
> Una piccola aggiunta: a me non è mai capitato di conoscere proprietari di B&B o di alberghi (senza servizio ristorante) che indirizzassero clienti verso ristoranti o bar i cui proprietari fossero loro parenti ... generalmente la"convenzione" viene fatta per limitare il disagio del cliente o garantirgli un minimo di "comodità" e supplire, così, alla mancanza di un servizio (ristorazione) e, quindi, ristoranti e bar convenzionati si trovano, di solito, a breve distanza dall'hotel o dal B&B.



Anja: certo, c'è anche la convenzione di cui parli tu, che dà diritto a prezzi agevolati in strutture attigue, ma da noi quella si utilizza più per i servizi di pranzo e cena che non per le colazioni. Per queste ultime si paga un prezzo forfettario compreso all'interno del costo camera che non risulta intelleggibile (nel senso che non si sa, pagando la camera comprensiva di colazione esterna alla struttura, a quanto ammontano separatamente colazione e pernottamento), per cui non saprei dirti se alla fine il costo colazione è realmente agevolato.
In quanto al resto, non volevo intendere un discorso di "clientelarismo" con accezioni negative; l'attività turistica è la voce di bilancio principale nella mia area e intere famiglie svolgono attività inerenti, per cui è del tutto normale che una persona gestisca un _meublé_ e che il fratello gestisca per esempio una caffetteria nei paraggi, quindi i due gestori si passano i clienti vicendevolmente. E' una cosa del tutto normale in luoghi che basano la propria economia sul turismo ed è fatta alla luce del sole, nel senso che viene detto al cliente che quello consigliato è un fratello/cugino/amico/ecc., lasciando comunque sempre al cliente la scelta se seguire o meno il suggerimento, come dicevo sopra.
Certo che invece in altre situazioni territoriali, dove la popolazione svolge attività più differenziate, non necessariamente in ambito turistico, la convenzione tra affittacamere e bar o tra _meublé _e ristorante è basata esclusivamente su criteri di prossimità, per creare il minor disagio al cliente, come hai detto tu!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie per la spiegazione, Connie  

Non finisco mai di imparare: ma sei sicura che una convenzione tra un affittacamere/B&B e un bar/ristorante preveda che il cliente paghi la colazione nel prezzo della stanza? Mi pare una situazione un po' complessa da gestire ... l'affittacamere/B&B riconosce poi al bar convenzionato una percentuale sulle camere affittate? E impongono al cliente una colazione fissa? E se il cliente decide di prendere due cornetti anziché uno? Paga lui la differenza?  

Le "convenzioni" che conosco io sono di questo tipo: che si tratti indistintamente di colazione, pranzo o cena, il bar o ristorante, praticano, sul conto finale della consumazione, uno sconto da convenzione che può variare ... il 5% o il 10% o il 15% ...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

@Anja:


> Le "convenzioni" che conosco io sono di questo tipo: che si tratti  indistintamente di colazione, pranzo o cena, il bar o ristorante,  praticano, sul conto finale della consumazione, uno sconto da  convenzione che può variare ... il 5% o il 10% o il 15% ...


Le convenzioni di cui parli tu sono largamente praticate anche qui, precisamente come hai descritto, ma soprattutto per pranzi e cene!
Per le prime colazioni che non siano consumate all'interno della struttura di pernottamento è invece più spesso praticato il prezzo forfettario (comunque anche negli hotel veri e propri quando si sceglie di avere colazione inclusa si paga un forfait e non "al consumo"). 

A inizio stagione, l'affittacamere pattuisce con una caffetteria dei dintorni un prezzo a forfait per colazione di tipo "continentale" (ad esempio 5 Euro a persona), che può includere ad esempio 1 succo di frutta a scelta, 1 bevanda calda a scelta, 1 _croissant _o altro prodotto dolce da forno, 1 yogurt, altri alimenti opzionali come cereali o fette biscottate e marmellata, cioccolata da spalmare, ecc. 
Il cliente che ha già prepagato la colazione nel prezzo della camera riceve un ticket dall'affittacamere, da presentare in caffetteria, ottenendo in cambio la colazione predefinita. 
Il cliente sa quali consumazioni sono comprese nel ticket e, se consuma in più, paga a parte (poi tutto sta comunque all'elasticità del barista, nel senso che se un cliente non consuma tutta la lista di alimenti compresi nel ticket e chiede invece 2 _croissant _anzichè 1, o altra variazione, solitamente non gli viene addebitato nessun extra. La fidelizzazione del cliente-turista è la priorità qui, per cui venire incontro nei limiti del possibile alle sue richieste, mostrando la massima elasticità, è considerato un dovere da parte di chi opera nel settore).

Alcune caffetterie ben organizzate offrono colazioni a buffet, che non prevedono limiti quantitativi, per cui il cliente può mangiare i 2 (o più) croissant che citavi, senza pagare supplementi; queste colazioni hanno un costo maggiore  (per esempio 10 Euro), ma non è detto che ciò implichi un più alto prezzo di camera+colazione perché magari lo stesso affittacamere che offre questo tipo di colazione più costosa, manca di altri servizi (per esempio giardino con solarium o doccia con idromassaggio, ecc.) invece presenti in altri affittacamere che offrono colazione standard.

Comunque sia, per regolare i pagamenti al barista convenzionato: a fine mese questi presenta all'affittacamere tutti i ticket ricevuti dai vari clienti e, in base a quelli, l'affittacamere gli paga le colazioni effettivamente consumate, al prezzo forfettario che aveva pattuito a inizio stagione col barista stesso.


----------



## olaszinho

Salve a tutti. In realtà si trattava di una  pensione: non aveva alcuna convenzione col bar e ho sempre pagato la colazione separatamente.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie per la risposta, Olaszinho. 

EDIT
Connie, perdonami, ma dalla descrizione che ne fai ... pare più un "buono pasto" che una "convenzione". Ma ci fermiamo qui, perché siamo già oltre lo scopo della domanda di Youngfun.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Hai perfettamente ragione, Anja. E' un buono pasto per colazione, infatti! (ma da consumare in luogo convenzionato) 
E comunque gli affittacamere che prevedono colazione all'esterno sono in numero largamente inferiore a quelli con colazione al proprio interno! (in stile B&B)

EDIT


Youngfun said:


> Quando andavo a sciare in Abruzzo, si chiamavano "chalet". Sono la stessa cosa?


Premettendo che non so esattamente come siano le strutture che sui monti abruzzesi vengono chiamate "_chalet_",  quest'ultimo termine dovrebbe indicare una tipologia di edificio  montano fatto di legno, con base di pietra e tetto molto spiovente, che  include piccole costruzioni monofamiliari così come grandi costruzioni a più piani (vedi qui); talvolta in italiano il termine viene esteso a costruzioni di sola pietra, tipo _cottage_, come questa.

Il termine _garni_ invece si riferisce ad un tipo di attività (albergo, perlopiù a  conduzione familiare, con camere arredate e senza servizio di  ristorazione), non ad un tipo di edificio; può realizzarsi all'interno di uno _chalet_ o di altra costruzione (qui alcuni esempi di _garni_ altoatesini, che come vedi sono perlopiù in edifici in muratura).

Da quanto citi sospetto che sui  monti abruzzesi le attivtà di _garni_ avvengano sempre all'interno di edifici tipo _chalet _e per questo vengano semplicemente identificate con quest'ultimo termine. Qualcuno del posto, intervenendo qui, potrebbe chiarire meglio.


----------



## Youngfun

A me non dispiace andare leggermente fuori tema, ma non so come la pensino i moderatori. 
A questo punto direi che di tipi di strutture ricettive ce sono fin troppi e forse mai imparerò tutte le sfumature, magari oltre a garni ci mettiamo anche pensione, ostello della gioventù, ecc.
Purtroppo non so neanch'io come sono fatti i chalet abruzzesi, poiché all'inizio ci era stato proposto uno chalet in montagna, poi c'è stato un cambio di programma e abbiamo alloggiato in un albergo all'Aquila.

Invece sul Terminillo avevamo l'albergo ai piedi della pista da sci.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Youngfun said:


> A me non dispiace andare leggermente fuori tema, ma non so come la pensino i moderatori.



Ecco, stavo giusto per dire che il thread sta virando (o ha già virato...) inesorabilmente verso offtopiclandia 
Per cortesia, ricordatevi di rimanere in ambito strettamente linguistico e strettamente attinente con gli scopi del forum Solo Italiano.
Potete scambiarvi aneddoti e altro via messaggio privato.

Grazie

Moderatrice


----------

